# Santa Came Early



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Was in a gun shop yesterday and picked up a new Sig P365 9mm pistol with the Holo sight. Have been wanting to try a handgun with these sights for a while, so pulled the trigger on one yesterday. Will probably have to try it out today.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

That's good. Did you find a good price on ammo, too?


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Snowfan said:


> That's good. Did you find a good price on ammo, too?


Already had cases of 9mm, so not an issue.


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

Fishindude said:


> Was in a gun shop yesterday and picked up a new Sig P365 9mm pistol with the Holo sight. Have been wanting to try a handgun with these sights for a while, so pulled the trigger on one yesterday. Will probably have to try it out today.


you are gonna love this piece! My small handgun of choice, fits right in my hand and for CC you hardly know it's there. Also it is used by Secret Service. Have fun!


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

My FIL recently passed, so his guns were divided amongst the close family members. I got a really nice (hardly ever shot) Taurus Judge revolver (.410 shells, or .45 longs) for home defense...finding affordable ammo is another story.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

CKelly78z said:


> My FIL recently passed, so his guns were divided amongst the close family members. I got a really nice (hardly ever shot) Taurus Judge revolver (.410 shells, or .45 longs) for home defense...finding affordable ammo is another story.


unless your shooting snakes just skip shot shells and load 45lc 

a modern shot shell was never intended to be fired from a sub 18 inch barrel and even then a 2 1/2 inch 410 was no power house , so unless you find and test specialty 410 personal defense shells for effectiveness , stick to 45lc


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

That's like .22 and .22 magnum shotshells. Sure they work, but you better be very close and the dude better be naked.


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats on your find! I’ve not gotten any Sigs of late, I’m fond of the older Sig 226, 228 and 220 designs! All were awesome guns, they never failed me!


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Shot the new rig a little bit yesterday, adjusted sights and was able to keep six shots in a group about the size of a dollar bill at 20 yards.
I'm impressed with that Holosight.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

As noted in a different post I picked up a cheap .22 revolver with my Christmas gift cards.
Have been looking at a Kimber 10mm for a good heavy gun.
My wife's birthday is a week before Christmas.
I figure if I pop for a diamond ring I can get the Kimber with little hassle.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

JJ Grandits said:


> As noted in a different post I picked up a cheap .22 revolver with my Christmas gift cards.
> Have been looking at a Kimber 10mm for a good heavy gun.
> My wife's birthday is a week before Christmas.
> I figure if I pop for a diamond ring I can get the Kimber with little hassle.


Hmmm…..I’ll have to remember that strategy. I’ve been eyeing up a new Ruger.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

One year I asked her what she wanted for Christmas.
She said something practical.
So I got her a steam mop.
That went over like a loud wet fart in church.
I felt really bad.
The next year I gave her diamonds.
Later on she told me she loves that steam mop.
Does a really good job.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

One year I got wood and brass for Christmas. That was better than diamonds.


----------

